

Steve Jobs Hated iMac, Wanted to Call it ‘MacMan’ - kschua
http://mashable.com/2012/05/31/macman/

======
gdubs
After reading Folklore and Andy Hertzfeld's book, "Revolution in the Valley",
one gets the sense that it was pretty classic Steve Jobs to turn down ideas
initially. Usually, he would return a few days later and suggest the idea as
if it were his own.

Pretty link-baity headline though; I don't see any hatred of iMac anywhere in
there.

